# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Los embalses de Mallorca desde el aire 07-05-2013

## perdiguera

Ayer estuve en Mallorca y el avión, en su aproximación, me permitió poder tomar estas imágenes de los dos embalses de la isla. Aunque la primera es de Sa Calobra, una cala con acceso restringido por la estrechez de la carretera que a ella llega y la dificultad de aparcamiento que hay.




Los dos embalses:


El de Gorg Blau.



El de Cúber.



El Puig Major queda a la derecha y no se llega a ver.

----------

